# 2013: Year In Review



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well folks, the past year has been incredible, to say the least. Plenty of nice fish and beautiful scenery.

Three 24" tiger trout from three different waters, personal best brookies, personal firsts (dry fly), and a lot of exploration.

Here are a few teasers. My blog (Utah Water Log) has over 100 images, revisiting the great fishing year I had.



































































































































































And the last fish of 2013, caught on New Year's Eve at Strawberry:










(Got a slot buster too! Dinner was great!)










What a great year! Check out the blog because I go into a lot more detail (like usual) and there are a lot more photos.

Happy New Year, Humans!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Geezz; That's enough to make a feller jealous. Keep up the good work LOAH; I love reading your posts.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice Loah,Im still trying to figure out where that agua blue stream in that 2nd picture is.-Ov-


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

What a great year your reports and photos are always Awesome.8)8)8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Dunkem, that photo is of Straight Canyon Creek (aka Cottonwood Creek), below Joe's Valley Reservoir.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

I have enjoyed your posts LOAH, I look forward in reading your experiences this upcoming year.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks, LOAH.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like a very good year. Nice work.


----------

